# Sunday climing at Deer Creek Canyon Rd.



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

My buddy and I will be putting in a 50-60 mile loop at Deer Creek (probably Deer Creek, High Grade and City View or a slightly modified version). We will be departing from the road across from Chattfield at 7am. The pace will be moderate/moderate slow (no billy goats or hammers here). Would anyone like to join us?


----------

